# Pics of my accidental horse. Brisa *pic heavy*



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

Some of you may remember, I live in Belize and caught her running loose on the highway over two months ago. No one's come looking for her.:?

Anyhow, she's settiling in, and we seem to have worked out a diet that works for her.

The farrier was out on Monday, and gave her hooves an A+. Said she'll probably never need shoes.  

I think she's looking phenomenal, but I of corse am a proud mama.

I'd like an honest opinion from some of you on her conformation and condition as she stands now.

ETA: I thought I should add, she's *about* a year old. Her corner incisors are JUST breaking through, but people here say horses develop slower. 

The day we caught her, Easter Sunday



















*More*


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

and as she looks now. These pics were taken Monday right after the farrier was out.

I was trying my best to get her to stand square. :roll:


----------



## AJ (May 23, 2008)

wow what a beauty and she looks so much better now-you have worked wonders with her 

shes gorgoeus and how lucky are u to have caught her 

xxx


----------



## galantova (May 24, 2008)

she's lucky you caught her  

Her present condition is better for sure and conformation appears quite nice for me.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

She's a pretty girl! You have done really good work with her. I really like her.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

I uploaded a video of Little Miss Brisa to Youtube.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC91v4sndkI


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awww! She's a cutie! She still looks like she's in that clumsy foal stage! She's going to be a good riding horse one day.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

I just CAN'T believe that NO ONE came looking for her. She's local, which means not worth much monetarily, but, GEEZE. She's just a really sweet horse (in spite of the strike bruise on my thigh, and the shape I'm getting into from dodging her nips)  She's a filly, I expect hi jinx. She NEEDS a buddy. I NEED a horse I can ride.  

Unfortunately, She'll never be big enough for me. Right now, she's just a hair shy of 12 hh. But she's be a good pasture mate if I can get a good one to give her some horse manners soon.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Or you could find someone to ride her or buy her. A pretty horse like that not being ridden makes me sad! She has so much potential.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm working with her now. And when she comes of age, I will have her trained for riding. I just don't think it'll be me. She's only a year at most so there's plenty of time. 

She'd be a good size possibly for one of my workers who's 5'8" but only 118 pounds. It really is going to depend on her barrel size. Local horses are incredibly sturdy. Here it's really a case of only the strong survive. The temps here have been incredibly high in the last couple of weeks. 95-101 with humidity in the 80-90% range and it hasn't phased her. She sweats a bit, but less than me.

I need a bigger horse, I'm only 5'6" but at 180, I wouldn't get on a horse less than 15 hh and that would have to be a wide barrel. Especially with my bareback preference. I'm looking, but it's really hard to find taller horses here. :roll: 

This is me on my horse in Canada.(many years ago) THAT's the size I'm looking for.



















Riding him was like riding in an easy chair. I miss him.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

awww...your old horse was adorable! did you have to sell him? where do you live now?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Cute little thing....the way she's built reminds me of one of those Prezwalksi horses.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

amightytarzan5 said:


> awww...your old horse was adorable! did you have to sell him? where do you live now?


Moved to Belize 17 years ago. Yeah, I am only realizing (after all my new experiences with a yearling)now just what a jewel I had in Shady. He was so steady and dependable. Not lazy, (he could MOVE) just a really good friend and we did everything together.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's a "sort" of better head shot of Shady and me with my BF and her APQH Rose. We had just come from swimming. Or were just going. can't remember, but we had fun, I DO remember that.










Shady was 15.3 hh or a hair under. Rose was over 16 hh these horses down here feel so SMALL to me.


----------

